# Auguri Mistral



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Tantissimi auguri !!!!:cincin: :festa:


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tantissimi auguri !!!!:cincin: :festa:


.
certo che in questi giorni è un susseguirsi di compleanni tra i social , forum e nella vita reale per cui sembra sempre festa .
felicitazione per il compleanno :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> certo che in questi giorni è un susseguirsi di compleanni tra i social , forum e nella vita reale per cui sembra sempre festa .
> felicitazione per il compleanno :up:


Ma davvero, oggi èanche il compleanno di mia cugina, il 24 di mio padre ...Capperina


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2016)

auguri


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]
:up:


----------



## marietto (21 Dicembre 2016)

Auguroni!


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2016)

Come sempre sono a miccia lunga e scoppio ritardato, auguri Mistral


----------



## Piperita (21 Dicembre 2016)

Anche io in ritardissimo!
Auguri [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]


----------



## mistral (21 Dicembre 2016)

*Grazie maaaaaa..*

O mamma,leggo solo ora ed era successo anche l'anno scorso .Anche allora mi ero ripromessa di controllare la data scritta sul mio profilo.
Non ho la più pallida idea del perché riporti il 20 dicembre  ma quando mi sono attivata per modificarla mi sono resa conto che il 20 dicembre è il compleanno dell'amante di mio marito e mi pareva azzeccata ,le riferirò il vostro pensiero.:carneval:
Io gli anni li compio ad aprile  ma in ogni caso grazie per il pensiero.


----------



## Piperita (21 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> O mamma,leggo solo ora ed era successo anche l'anno scorso .Anche allora mi ero ripromessa di controllare la data scritta sul mio profilo.
> Non ho la più pallida idea del perché riporti il 20 dicembre  ma quando mi sono attivata per modificarla mi sono resa conto che il 20 dicembre è il compleanno dell'amante di mio marito e mi pareva azzeccata ,le riferirò il vostro pensiero.:carneval:
> Io gli anni li compio ad aprile  ma in ogni caso grazie per il pensiero.



Che gaffe! Abbiamo rigirato il coltello nella piaga ma è stato involontario. Scusaci


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> O mamma,leggo solo ora ed era successo anche l'anno scorso .Anche allora mi ero ripromessa di controllare la data scritta sul mio profilo.
> Non ho la più pallida idea del perché riporti il 20 dicembre  ma quando mi sono attivata per modificarla mi sono resa conto che il 20 dicembre è il compleanno dell'amante di mio marito e mi pareva azzeccata ,le riferirò il vostro pensiero.:carneval:
> Io gli anni li compio ad aprile  ma in ogni caso grazie per il pensiero.


uhhuuu signur ...Sorry!!!!!!!!


----------



## mistral (22 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Che gaffe! Abbiamo rigirato il coltello nella piaga ma è stato involontario. Scusaci


Ahaha,ma figurati.Nessunissimo problema,ne ho approfittato per augurare alla Bratz che la fetta di torta le andasse di traverso mentre le candeline le incenerivano la frangia .:carneval:


----------



## mistral (22 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> uhhuuu signur ...Sorry!!!!!!!!


Idem come sopra.Nessun problema
Ho provato a cambiare la data di nascita ma non me lo fa fare...


----------



## Piperita (22 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ahaha,ma figurati.Nessunissimo problema,ne ho approfittato per augurare alla Bratz che la fetta di torta le andasse di traverso mentre le candeline le incenerivano la frangia .:carneval:


:up:
Le Bratz coi capelli abbrustoliti mi fanno un pò senso


----------



## perplesso (22 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Idem come sopra.Nessun problema
> Ho provato a cambiare la data di nascita ma non me lo fa fare...


se mi dici la data giusta, la correzione la faccio io


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ahaha,ma figurati.Nessunissimo problema,ne ho approfittato per augurare alla Bratz che la fetta di torta le andasse di traverso mentre le candeline le incenerivano la frangia .:carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## mistral (22 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> :up:
> Le Bratz coi capelli abbrustoliti mi fanno un pò senso


A me anche dal vivo


----------

